# S.American Saber Rattling



## Amsel (Nov 9, 2009)

Hugo Chávez tells Venezuela troops to 'prepare for war' with Colombia - Times Online


> President Chávez of Venezuela told his country yesterday to prepare for war with Colombia, which he accused of being in league with the United States.
> 
> Only days after sending 15,000 troops to the volatile border, Mr Chávez, Washington’s main enemy in the region, ordered the Venezuelan military and people to prepare to “defend the homeland”, claiming that the US planned to use Colombian bases to mount an invasion of his oil-rich nation.....
> 
> ...



Something tells me that the Colombians are battle hardened from years of war and the outcome may not be as favorable to Venezuala as Chavez hopes. Though he may be just toeing the line.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2009)

Chávez is a tool...

I seriously doubt the Colombians would even be interested in a war with that clown...

King Juan Carlos of Spain said it best last time he spoke to Chávez: "Why don't you shut up?"


----------



## Amsel (Nov 9, 2009)

I think he is just trying to see what he can get away with. I'm still trying to decide if he's dangerous or just outrageous.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 9, 2009)

From looking at the statistics, if he does, he is going to have a bloodbath. I do not know the effectiveness of the Colombian army, but they have the numbers. Chavez is an idiot.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 10, 2009)

I think this is more of Chavez talking the talk, but I think Chavez is trying to convince himself he is all powerful.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2009)

Chavez is Chavez's favorite topic.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 10, 2009)

Maqybe Chavez is hoping to receive aid after he is defeated to rebuild his country. 


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 10, 2009)

Chavez is feeling brave. After all, he's got Sean Penn, Danny Glover, Kevin Spacey and the great former American president Jimmy Carter to back him up. 

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 10, 2009)

For some reason, when I read that article, all I hear is the annoying yapping of an insignificant chihuahua.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Both countries have clashed over the years along their border, usually because of some politician stirring things up. I know this well, my great grandfather tried to invade Venezuela thru Colombia in a coup attempt. He failed but did kill one of his rivals.

GEN. URIBE REPORTED TO HAVE BEEN KILLED; Leader of Colombian Insurgent... - Article Preview - The New York Times


----------



## timshatz (Nov 10, 2009)

More BS from Chavez, nothing is going to happen. He'll go back to wrecking his economy.


----------



## Clay_Allison (Nov 10, 2009)

I wish the Columbians would go stomp Venezuela into the ground while the UN issued "sanctions".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2009)

Chavez is a fool. When will his people see that?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Nov 10, 2009)

Chavez is his own cheerleader 24/7 over there and he controls the media. People have to live in his little world.


----------

